# Cunnilingus



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

Are there men out there who enjoy cunnilingus almost as much as penetrative sex? Or am I just a freak? 

My wife loves cunnilingus but has an irrational fear that I would give her an infection and so we don't do it as often as I'd like. Would love to know if I can overcome that fear of hers somehow.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

Heck yesss... 

My wife has a golden V, and I love doing that for her. 

Actually, it is the only way she can have an O. Intercourse does not work for her.


----------



## jekyllnhyde (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, of course. I hope so for women's sake.

Especially as we get older, penatration does not always work as well or last long enough to "get the job done". I love to go down on my wife before or after intercourse to get her to climax. Now about infections......

I've been plagued with canker sores, a form of oral herpies since before puberty. Doctors have always said that this form of herpies was not the same as genital herpies, and I need not worry. Now though, they are changing their tune. It seems that some varients of what I had CAN be spread during cunnilingus. So be aware...


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

I would think using Listerine or a good antibacterial mouthwash beforehand would do the trick. I dunno. Maybe there is a poster on this site who knows medicine.


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

spudster said:


> Heck yesss...
> 
> My wife has a golden V, and I love doing that for her.
> 
> Actually, it is the only way she can have an O. Intercourse does not work for her.


Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

And they shall be called.... THE BROTHERHOOD OF THE TOUNGE!!!


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

spudster said:


> And they shall be called.... THE BROTHERHOOD OF THE TOUNGE!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Spock said:


> Are there men out there who enjoy cunnilingus almost as much as penetrative sex? Or am I just a freak?
> 
> My wife loves cunnilingus but has an irrational fear that I would give her an infection and so we don't do it as often as I'd like. Would love to know if I can overcome that fear of hers somehow.


Has she ever had an infection, like a urinary tract infection, from having a lot of oral sex? I have had that happen before - the urethra is really close to the clitoris. We usually have to space out how often we do it somewhat - and it's also not my favorite thing. I rarely ever orgasm from oral sex.

If she's worried about UTIs, then there are steps you can take to alleviate that. Urinate before sex and immediately after. Be cautious of where you are putting your mouth. She can drink cranberry juice or take a daily cranberry tablet (can get them where the vitamins are).

As far as other infections, yah. Somebody who has cold sores can pass that on from their mouth to someone's genitals, if they are having an active outbreak.

HPV can also be passed and can be a bit nastier to some. Certain strains can increase the chances of cervical cancer in women, and oral cancers in men - so YOU would be at greater risk for that by indulging in oral on a woman who has HPV.

You don't mention how long you have been married, but in a mutually monogamous relationship, your chances of the nasty viral things would likely be much smaller.


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> If she's worried about UTIs, then there are steps you can take to alleviate that. Urinate before sex and immediately after. Be cautious of where you are putting your mouth. She can drink cranberry juice or take a daily cranberry tablet (can get them where the vitamins are).
> 
> You don't mention how long you have been married, but in a mutually monogamous relationship, your chances of the nasty viral things would likely be much smaller.


We've been married for five years. Its indeed UTIs she worries about because she tends to get them a bit more frequently and so wants to be more careful I guess. I don't hold that against her although I would love her to be infection proof so I could have my way with her.


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

I would be more likely to get a UTI from penetration than oral.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, yes YES!!! I love it. My wife likes for me to do this to her, too. I wish I could make her orgasm with this - I would make her orgasm with oral regularly. Even though the oral isn't enough to make her orgasm, she finds it nice and erotic, and it is, as a minimum, a big part of foreplay every time we make love.

FWIW, I think sex is best experienced by 6 senses: Touch, smell, sight, hearing, taste, and the emotional feelings of knowing my wife is really enjoying herself.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife could careless either way. Sucks for me... I love doing that for her.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Do it a lot..:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

> Yes, yes YES!!! I love it. My wife likes for me to do this to her, too. I wish I could make her orgasm with this - I would make her orgasm with oral regularly. Even though the oral isn't enough to make her orgasm, she finds it nice and erotic, and it is, as a minimum, a big part of foreplay every time we make love.


Ask her to tell you when you hit the mark. All women are built differently. When my wife and I first got intimate she had to talk me through it until I got it right. It took a few tries, but now I can make her climax with regularity.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

spudster said:


> Ask her to tell you when you hit the mark. All women are built differently. When my wife and I first got intimate she had to talk me through it until I got it right. It took a few tries, but now I can make her climax with regularity.


She has never been able to orgasm passively. I explained in the thread "Do you get sore?" how she has to orgasm. I don't think my face could take that ... although I'd be willing to find out - would probably even be willing to deal with an injury if it couldn't . I have a few ideas that I'm going to suggest such as stimulating her with a toy while I'm giving her oral, or even holding the toy in my mouth while stimulating her to see if we can achieve it that way. Still, I'm not sure my face can take what it will take to push her over to climax. 

All in all, she is great. If she is happy, and I never actually am able to get her to orgasm orally, I would still consider our sex life to be better than I could have imagined before I was married, but I have to admit it would be fantastic to be able to stimulate her to orgasm orally.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE giving oral to my wife!! She has such amazing orgasms that way!! I love feeling and seeing her body move in response to my tongue; when she gets close I massage her g-spot with a couple of fingers. I get so turned by hearing her moan (loudly!!), feeling the contractions on my fingers, feeling her whole body shake, being so close to the epicenter, and knowing that I am pleasing her so much. I get hard just thinking about it!!!

So, yes, I am just like the OP.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife has only come to like it fairly recently - I've alway enjoyed giving, but she seemed to have some esteem issues (she couldn't see why anyone would want to) - she has got over those now, and enjoys it - and asks for it.

That said, she rarely orgasms from it, and I will usually end up penetrating her to give her an orgasm (Funny, as she can frequently orgasm when performing fellatio ..)
On the occasions she does maange it, it's quite intense.


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

I love giving oral to my wife - but she is often self conscious - concerned about odour/taste, so she only is inteested if she has a shower or bath first. But she does love it.

Cranberry juice is a good idea in general for UTI, whether a woman or man. I take a glass a day. Make sure it is real Cranberry juice, and not something that is mostly apple or pear juice with just enough Cranberry to tint it red. Here in Canada the labeling on the front is VERY deceptive when it comes to Cranberry juice, so turn the bottle around on the grocery store shelf and read the ingredients - you are looking for water, cranberry juice, cranberry concentrate, sugar [unless diabetic or watching caories] etc. If you see water, apple concentrate, pear juice, pear concentrate sugar, cranberry concentrate - it may taste good, but not give enough cranberry to protect against recurring UTIs.


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

I love it. 

I lick my wife to orgasm nearly every time we have sex. And frankly on those times where she just wants penetration, I'm a bit disappointed because I love eating (you know what).

The way she talks when I get her to the edge and just keep her there makes me feel so powerful!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband loves to give me oral.

He will often gently ambush me and pull my pants down.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband loves to give me oral.
> 
> He will often gently ambush me and pull my pants down.


That's AWESOME! I don't think I've ever tried an ambush for it. Now, my mind goes racing and the kitchen had better watch out!!

I learn so much on this forum!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband loves to give me oral.
> 
> He will often gently ambush me and pull my pants down.



I would get kicked, punched or hit with something if I ever tried that.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I would get kicked, punched or hit with something if I ever tried that.


You need to stop doing that at family cookouts.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Love it! Love it! Love it!
Ask me what's my favorite desert...
I'll say my wife (just above cake)...:smthumbup:


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's my favorite thing to do. Going down on my wife probably pleases me more than it does her. I'd take care of her everyday if she could handle it. I love to kiss the honey pot!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Where ARE you men? Do you have relatives you could introduce me to? :smthumbup: I think it's AWESOME how you guys like pleasing your wives like this!

My first boyfriend used to love to perform oral sex. It was his main way of giving me an orgasm. 

Then I started dating my husband and he told me he didn't like doing it. However he "made up for it" because he's good with his hands so I adjusted. I just CAN NOT have an orgasm with intercourse. I *think* I had it once...not sure. :scratchhead: I guess this is what my husband means by my being "too much effort." Yeah, that does wonders for my self esteem. 

During our "good time" of sex (2 years ago) my husband suddenly got an interest in performing oral sex on me. He went out and bought some fruity lubricants for "down there" and seemed to really get into it. It was one of the few times I saw him seem really interested in giving me pleasure just for pleasure's sake. I was so happy I shaved myself "down there" and that seemed to turn him on even more. 

But that too just....disappeared. I can't even remember the last time he preformed oral sex on me.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I love giving oral. Most of the time my wife will not let me.

It makes her feel "uncomfortable". When I ask her about any fantasies or desires she gives me a blank stare.:sleeping:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn. I should be so lucky....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> He went out and bought some fruity lubricants for "down there"


oh no!
how could someone want to mask the wonderful natural flavor and scent of a woman?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah..well..That's him. But I wasn't complaining. 

Before he always had an excuse. He didn't like the "hairs"..so I shaved down there. He didn't like the "taste" so he got the lubricants and that was fine with me! I'm not fussy. 

But now it's back to the same ol' same ol'. I can't even remember the last time he performed oral on me. It's gotta be going on 2 years now....

Let's see...What's our sex life now? 

We climb into bed. He does intercourse or anal. He comes. 

He fingers me. I come. Usually I am feeling a LOT of pressure to get to orgasm quickly before he loses patience with me or just falls asleep. 

After my orgasm we go to sleep. Not a word spoken. He hardly ever kisses me and barely touches anything but my genitalia. 

*Please leave the money next to my purse before you leave...NO I don't take credit cards! *

Yeah..that's how I feel. Like a damn hooker!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> *Please leave the money next to my purse before you leave...NO I don't take credit cards! *
> 
> Yeah..that's how I feel. Like a damn hooker!


no kidding.
thats sad.
i feel bad for you.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

When I first started having sex, I really didn't like it. I liked the theory, ie: the chance to focus entirely on her pleasure, the control and intimacy of being up close and personal with her girl parts etc. But the reality still grossed me out.

However, since she really loved it and it and can orgasm from oral sex within 2 or 3 minutes (unless it tease her), I pushed through those feelings and have learned to love it.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> When I first started having sex, I really didn't like it. I liked the theory, ie: the chance to focus entirely on her pleasure, the control and intimacy of being up close and personal with her girl parts etc. But the reality still grossed me out.
> 
> However, since she really loved it and it and can orgasm from oral sex within 2 or 3 minutes (unless it tease her), I pushed through those feelings and have learned to love it.


Hi Lionel ~

That's so great! It's nice to see someone who admits they didn't like something to begin with, but were willing to try it for their partner's sake - and like you found out - sometimes it ends up working out that you can end up loving it too. 

Best wishes.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh no!
> how could someone want to mask the wonderful natural flavor and scent of a woman?


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

Absolutely the most fantastic bouquet of aromas and flavors on earth!!!

Freak On A Leash, I'm sorry you feel like that and that you are treated like that. I can only imagine how frustrating that is.


You know, the very first sexual fantasy I ever remember having was oral. I was just becoming sexually aware, and you can just imagine how active a young teenage boy's mind is (Maybe you know first hand ... ). I didn't even know for sure what a woman's vulva looked like, but it just seemed like the most fantastically exciting thing possible. When I think about it, the first sexual dream I can remember having was this exact thing ... of course, since I had no real idea of things like what the texture of the inside of her vagina was like, and had NO idea whatsoever about things like stimulating her clit, the dream was much different from what I later learned the reality was. 

This was one of those things that I REALLY looked forward to being able to do, and when I got the chance, the reality turned out to be BETTER than the dreams and fantasies.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> no kidding.
> thats sad.
> i feel bad for you.


Yeah, I feel bad for me too.  Not quite sure how my story will pan out in the end. 

It's nice to know that there are guys like you out there. Gives me hope and at least YOUR wives/girlfriends are happy campers.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Is this thread making anybody else hungry?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

this morning...

face =









sorry. That was probably unnecessary. TMI.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Is this thread making anybody else hungry?


it is, but i dont have the right snack available to me any more


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Is this thread making anybody else hungry?


No, just horny. But what else is new?


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> this morning...
> 
> face =
> 
> ...


Well, I know what I'm bringing to bed tonight! :smthumbup:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> I absolutely LOVE giving oral to my wife!! She has such amazing orgasms that way!! I love feeling and seeing her body move in response to my tongue; when she gets close I massage her g-spot with a couple of fingers. I get so turned by hearing her moan (loudly!!), feeling the contractions on my fingers, feeling her whole body shake, being so close to the epicenter, and knowing that I am pleasing her so much. I get hard just thinking about it!!!
> 
> So, yes, I am just like the OP.


Your wife sounds like me in the O department. I can have GREAT orgasms from oral! :woohoo:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> We climb into bed. He does intercourse or anal. He comes.
> 
> 
> Yeah..that's how I feel. Like a damn hooker!


I would definitely STOP giving him anal, especially if HE is the one that wants it and likes it. He's taken something away from you that you enjoy, why not treat him the same? :scratchhead:


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

southern wife said:


> I would definitely STOP giving him anal, especially if HE is the one that wants it and likes it. He's taken something away from you that you enjoy, why not treat him the same? :scratchhead:


:iagree:
Gotta take something away to let him know what you want too. Of course, if you really enjoy anal it could be tough for you to take that fun away from the both of you.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Has she ever had an infection, like a urinary tract infection, from having a lot of oral sex? I have had that happen before - the urethra is really close to the clitoris. We usually have to space out how often we do it somewhat - and it's also not my favorite thing. I rarely ever orgasm from oral sex.
> 
> If she's worried about UTIs, then there are steps you can take to alleviate that. Urinate before sex and immediately after. Be cautious of where you are putting your mouth. She can drink cranberry juice or take a daily cranberry tablet (can get them where the vitamins are).
> 
> ...


My wife enjoys oral, but like you is very UTI prone, so it's not super common.


----------



## chubster (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife knows of my love of eating her out. I would do it any time, any position and anywhere for her. She only has to ask and I'll be right there..!

I do prefer going down on her instead of penetrative sex. I think its because she has a much more powerful orgasm from it. That may be down to the fact that when sge's closer to her orgasm I can insert a finger and also pay attention to her lips and clitoris.

We only have penetrative sex once a week but, on average, I will be able (and allowed!!) to go down on her 5 days out of 7.

Honestly, I can't get enough of it and I have a little difficulty understanding why some men would have an issue with it.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow... this thread has me thinking... my pooooor.... cat .. so very.... lonely...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> my pooooor.... cat .. so very.... lonely...


hmmm, need to find me one of them.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Heeere kitty kitty...... Heeere kitty kitty.......


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Heeere kitty kitty...... Heeere kitty kitty.......


:iagree:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Love doing this for her. Love it. Now if she would just ask for it more. I think she has a hand full of times in about 10+ years.

Of course I dont expect her to ask for it every time, but every now and then for some reassurance that she likes it/doing it well, you know? If all I had to do was ask for her to go down on me, and its go time? sigh....


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am apparently more lucky than I knew. I give my wife oral almost every time that we have sex. I usually attempt to get two orgasms out of her before I ever penetrate. That for me takes a lot of pressure off of my performance. I need to know that she is happy before I have a chance to reach orgasm. Nothing is worst than if I have an orgasm before her...the once or twice that has happened I feel like I've let her down. Anyway, long story short. I absolutely love it, and 99% of that is simply because I know how much pleasure she receives from it. I wish she felt the same as far as oral for me...now that is a rare occasion. I'm sure that's a comment for another thread...lol


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Spock said:


> Are there men out there who enjoy cunnilingus almost as much as penetrative sex? Or am I just a freak?
> 
> My wife loves cunnilingus but has an irrational fear that I would give her an infection and so we don't do it as often as I'd like. Would love to know if I can overcome that fear of hers somehow.


I love it almost as much as PIV sex. 

Sadly, my wife won't let me do it. She'll give me the world's best bj/deep throat, let me come in her mouth, swallow, etc, but prefers to finger herself to having me touch her. 

I think this was something she picked up from her exes, she said she never gets off orally… I just wish she'd let me have a chance. She is VERY sensitive, all over, so maybe her exes had heavy hands / tongues, and made things hurts. 

Sigh.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I would have loved to use this thread to tell a little about my wife and my recent interactions regarding oral, but I'm not going to do it in a zombie thread. Oh well. Maybe I'll just post my own. I've been mulling it over because it really is an issue but I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what the question is. I guess it's just a confusing situation.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Both the Mrs and I enjoy oral sex very much ....... both with receiving and giving to the point we don't even get to PIV sex !?!? 

Probably since she rarely ever has an orgasm with PIV sex but with oral or finger stimulation an orgasm is easily obtainable !!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure I love giving oral to my wife... as much as or more than vaginal sex? Not sure, maybe a tie. But, needless to say she also enjoys me giving her oral. And, the added benefit of flossing my teeth down there


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't know. I think I would enjoy it if she would only let me try.


----------



## NeedLuv (Nov 20, 2012)

I love using the finger tongue combo on the rare occasions we have sex. I love when her hips start their rhythm and then she starts moaning. Then she just floods like a river...lol. Its just one of the greatest things. 

Some of us just love doing what we are good at.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE giving oral to my wife! She has intense orgasms when I eat her out. I love how she jumps and bucks around and moans loudly. I can't get enough. I'm so thankful that she likes it as well. Often, when trying to think about what's for dinner, she will ask "What do you want to eat?" and I'll say "How 'bout a p***y samich?".  We both get a kick out of that. I usually end up getting it for "dessert".


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I would have loved to use this thread to tell a little about my wife and my recent interactions regarding oral, but I'm not going to do it in a zombie thread. Oh well. Maybe I'll just post my own. I've been mulling it over because it really is an issue but I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what the question is. I guess it's just a confusing situation.


Oh, didn't even notice the date of original post.


----------



## Elk87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> My wife could careless either way. Sucks for me... I love doing that for her.


Same here. Mine is super self-conscious about it, regardless of how much I tell her I enjoy it. I know she enjoys it too based on her responses when it does happen, so it kind if sucks that she gets weird about it.

A while ago she told me that I need to give her notice so she can shower/clean-up first. That just feels awkward to me though to ask her to do that.:thumbdown:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Sign me up as a charter member....My wifes V is the most perfect creation on the planet.......Her backside runs it a close second. 

When I am really horney, My first thoughts are often of licking her for LONG periods of time rather than penetration.

I would say that 9 times out of 10 she gets oral before intercourse...:smthumbup:


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Oh, didn't even notice the date of original post.


There should be a full time topic thread for cunnilingus. Absolutely nothing I love more and but for a few select days of the month “Sex in the Marriage”, in our house, always, always, always involves some. I really feel unfulfilled if we don’t.


----------



## Frozen001 (May 31, 2012)

CrazyGuy said:


> I love giving oral. Most of the time my wife will not let me.
> 
> It makes her feel "uncomfortable". When I ask her about any fantasies or desires she gives me a blank stare.:sleeping:


I have the same problem... I love giving it, my wife refuses to let me do it... she thinks it is gross.... 

And the blank stare... I know that stare as well... :scratchhead:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

If it's clean, just try to stop me. hahaha

Love, love, loved to make her squirm, moan and roll around.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It doesn't typically happen in our marriage. But there are plenty of other goodies on the menu, so it's not really missed by me much anymore.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This was routine with my STBX, I enjoyed it and she enjoyed it as long as it's not forced. It's the most intimate part of a woman's body, the centre of her sexuality, how can one not want to pleasure it?

But I've had a few women in the past who just outright didn't know how to take care of themselves down there, they hit the road. Furthermore, I doubt I can enjoy sex with a woman who says no to me going down on her, for me it's as much routine as penetration. I alternate my positions regularly because I get bored easily, and sometimes I just like to pull her lovely to my face and satisfy my thirst


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

My wife loves it and I love doing it to her.
I love the way she shutters and gets pleasure from
me doing that.
I also just plain love being down there,I could it it a lot longer but once she's done it gets sensetive for her.
I just love doing it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> This was routine with my STBX, I enjoyed it and she enjoyed it as long as it's not forced. It's the most intimate part of a woman's body, the centre of her sexuality, how can one not want to pleasure it?
> 
> But I've had a few women in the past who just outright didn't know how to take care of themselves down there, they hit the road. Furthermore, I doubt I can enjoy sex with a woman who says no to me going down on her, for me it's as much routine as penetration. I alternate my positions regularly because I get bored easily, and sometimes I just like to pull her lovely to my face and satisfy my thirst



That depends on the woman. Cunnilingus is imperative to so many women's sexuality because for a lot of women direct clitoral glans stimulation is the best, or only, way they can orgasm.

My wife is an anomaly. Her clitoral glans doesn't stimulate her at all. Her strongest erogenous zones are her nipples, a couple spots inside her vagina, and her anus. She only get off with penetration into the vagina, not stimulation on the clit head, so cunnilingus is not central to our sexuality.

It takes all kinds.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ARGH, fk going anal, I don't like the idea of going into someone's sh-thole, but that's just me. Told all the women I've met and fked, shove a fking dildo up there, then tell me you want it more than your puss, then I will do it. They never did, so win/win! Ha!


----------

